# Patagonia Waders for Sale!!



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a brand new pair of Mens Patagonia Watermaster II waders that I am selling. This is Patagonia's newest wader and retails for $335.00. They are brand new, never worn, and still in the box. The box is a little beat up but they are 100% perfectly new. I am willing to part with them for $235 for a brand new, unused pair. It is a great deal. Anyone interested e-mail me, PM me, or call me at 801-419-1168. Heres the link to them on the Patagonia website---
http://www.patagonia.com/web/us/pro...T_FOCUS_DISPLAY_HANDLER&style_color=82277-434


----------

